
A Solar Powered Backpack for Every Child Needing Light - khallil
https://www.thesoularbackpack.com/
======
khallil
Forbes did a whole feature on this product:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/viviennedecker/2016/09/09/the-23...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/viviennedecker/2016/09/09/the-23-year-
old-behind-soular-is-bringing-solar-powered-backpacks-to-children-in-
africa/#6e015006978a)

The founder Salima has applied to YC in the past, so I'm sure she'll be here
answering questions

~~~
salimavisram
Thanks for the shoutout Khallil!

Visit www.thesoularbackpack.com to watch the video and buy your 1:1 backpack!

------
treejanitor
Very cool mission. Education is truly the light for young minds, so it's
fantastic that Soular has a literal way to help fuel their learning. Inspiring
- kudos!

~~~
salimavisram
Thank you! Hope you'll help us spread the word!

------
jameshk
I recently purchased one of their "one for one" backpacks. It's of excellent
quality, and the founder, Salima, truly cares about the company's mission.

~~~
salimavisram
We hope you enjoy using your 1:1 backpack! :) Thanks for making the world
brighter!

~~~
jameshk
:)

